# Bird tricks!



## tightrope10 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have found an awesome website, and if you need help with your bird this is the place to go! It is a bit pricey but it really works.
http://www.birdtricks.com/


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah they are good i have had a lot of success with their programs


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I wouldn’t bother with them, honestly.. they spam the heck out of your email! Unless you don’t mind 1000000000 spam emails, it is not worth it.

Look at these threads even:

Anyone Tried Birdtricks.com?

anyone familiar with birdtricks.com?

A Bad Parrot Information Source - Watch Out!

Can anyone give me feedback from DVDs from Bird Tricks.com by Chet Womach


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

Solace. said:


> I wouldn’t bother with them, honestly.. they spam the heck out of your email! Unless you don’t mind 1000000000 spam emails, it is not worth it.
> 
> Look at these threads even:
> 
> ...


if you don't want the emails all you do is email them telling them you don't want emails from them


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Chet Womack doesn't have the greatest reputation as a trainer, although he's very good at pushy salesmanship. He takes existing techniques (which he frequently applies sloppily) and renames them in an apparent attempt to make himself sound unique and "special" because nobody else is using his terminology. People like Barbara Heidenreich are a lot more reputable without all the "car salesman" tactics.

P.S. If you'd like personal assistance with clicker training, try the bird training yahoo group at http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/Bird-Click/ You will be expected to do some reading on your own, either in the free Files section on the website or in the excellent book written by the board owner. The book is NOT required but I recommend it - it's better organized and easier to read than the Files section on the forum.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

lisaowens said:


> if you don't want the emails all you do is email them telling them you don't want emails from them


I prefer not to give people my money who STEAL respected trainers ideas and claim them as their own. They only want the money, and they are pretty much getting money for nothing because most of their stuff is stolen ideas. Not to mention 90% of the stuff on the DVDs are on their free YouTube.


----------



## severity (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks. I had just subscribed to them and my inbox has 145 new messages it did strike me as odd how he wasn't giving the supposedly urgent life saving information until you gave him your email. I've just unsubscribed.


----------

